# I am officially an Ex-Sufferer of Social Anxiety! I am cured.



## Prettyinside

Hey all, I know I've been away for what seems like forever! I know, I know I got hundreds of PMs and emails asking me what ever happened since Neurobalance during the time when it was so popular on this board. Well it wasn't good at all. Neurobalance - didn't work after using it for a while. It tasted disgusting of course, and just made me feel sick and it was such a task having to force it down my throat. On many occasions it made my heart feel paralyzed... literally. I think it slows down your heart - for heart palpitations since SAS sufferers suffer from this. One night I woke up gasping for breath cuz I couldn't breathe... I almost had to go to the hospital. I couldn't go back to sleep that night because I felt like I would die right in my bed and I couldn't feel my heart beat! It was scary alright! 

But I'm glad to say that that's in the past... its long gone and so is my social anxiety. How I cured my anxiety? Well, I never EVER took prescription drugs - they are not the answer. They are just drugs that the FDA has approved to worsen anxiety... and gives you that "suppressed" effect as if it has went away... then after a while it comes back. 

For me, it has been one of my goals to cure myself of SAS for good and I did with these: 

1. Homeopathy Medicine - Lachasis - I took one dosage for one day and got cured of social anxiety symptoms! 
2. Calcium/ Magnsium citrate - took 2 tablespoons a day. Cured remaining relaxation problems. 

Try it and post back your reviews - because this is how I cured mine!


----------



## bowlingpins

-


----------



## Prettyinside

bowlingpins said:


> It's good that that has worked for you. How can you tell that you have improved? What can you do now that you couldn't before?
> 
> My dad believes in homeopathy and he wants me to try it. I don't believe that it works because of the way the medicine is made (diluted to the point that i find hard to imagine it would be effective). But a lot of people have used it and it has worked for them so maybe there's something there.
> 
> Ca/Mg, well I tried short term Mg oxide supplementation. I didn't notice any benefit. Mg citrate is absorbed better than oxide though so that would be a worth a try.


Hey there, thanks for the reply! Yes, homeopathy does work. With the Lachesis and cal/mag combined I've been able to: 
1. Look eye to eye with someone in a conversation and not feel tension. 
2. Not worry. 
3. Just feel like myself - relaxed - as I do when I'm at home. 
4. 90% less tension. 
5. Been able to make friends I wouldn't have been able to make with SAS. 
6. High Self Esteem because there's no anxiety! 
7. In general I feel like "Myself" without the anxiety.

I hope you can be able to try these... I'm sure that they'll def work for you because I've tried Everything! Not including meds, but this is what has given me great results.


----------



## Peace99

I am going to give it a try. Cal/Mag citrate and lachesis. I am currently taking 
fish oil/ vitamin b12/b3 and magnesium pills along with wellbutrin sr. Anything I should look out for. Certain brand?

And how long after you started taking the stuff did you notice improvement? Was it days or weeks. And how long did it take before you were completely cured?


----------



## DMT

...and how long have you been "cured?" I hope you're not posting only a day after you took this... I'm hoping it's something like a month or 2 later, after that one and only dose and you're still not anxious.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I've been taking Lexapro since April and I'm 70 to 80% better. I've been applying to jobs and have found a type that I want to pursue and get. And my interaction with people is heaps better and pretty enjoyable.


----------



## 40watta

What brands and dosage?


----------



## Peace99

The topic creator just disappeared. Maybe she's going into relapse.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Peace, you said you were going to give it a try? did you?


----------



## pita

I'm glad you feel so well. I wish homeopathy worked for me but I think my cynicism counteracts its effects.


----------



## Peace99

Attica! Attica! said:


> Peace, you said you were going to give it a try? did you?


Not yet, but thanks for asking. I have been taking vitamins b3,12, magesium pills along with fish oil for two weeks. It is supposedly suppose to help with anxiety/depression. But I haven't noticed any affects yet. So I am going to give it another few weeks before I try taking
magesium/calcium nitrate along with lachesis.


----------



## saillias

Congratulations. I'm going to see my naturopath soon (she prescribes natural medicines - yes she's actually a real doctor lol) and see if I can get my hands on these.


----------



## WineKitty

Prettyinside said:


> Hey all, I know I've been away for what seems like forever! I know, I know I got hundreds of PMs and emails asking me what ever happened since Neurobalance during the time when it was so popular on this board...........


The counter says you have 96 posts. You have had hundreds of PMs from 96 posts??? Wow.

People dont usually take prescription meds because they want to...they do it usually because they have to....having tried other avenues. Glad this worked for you...but prescription meds have helped lots of people...nothing wrong with taking meds if you REALLY need them....I could agree that America in general is overmedicated but that doesnt mean that people that actually need them shouldnt take them...just my thoughts....  .............medication isnt a bad thing in itself. Abuse of it might be, but meds help many people.


----------



## guitarguy

Peace99 said:


> Not yet, but thanks for asking. I have been taking vitamins b3,12, magesium pills along with fish oil for two weeks. It is supposedly suppose to help with anxiety/depression. But I haven't noticed any affects yet. So I am going to give it another few weeks before I try taking
> magesium/calcium nitrate along with lachesis.


So what is this like some instant cure, you take it everday, or what? If it's just a one time thing or if not, is it possible to take with nardil?


----------



## Peace99

guitarguy said:


> So what is this like some instant cure, you take it everday, or what? If it's just a one time thing or if not, is it possible to take with nardil?


I take this everyday. It's not an instant cure. It's just suppose to help with the symptoms of anxiety and depression. For example fish oil is suppose to help with your mood. The B vitamins are suppose to help you feel more calm. It just helps to alleviate some of the symptoms of anxiety and depression. It's suppose to anyway. I am taking this along with Wellbutrin.


----------



## ingrtrejo

*What is Lachesis?*

The Lachesis comes from snake poison, I think you could do an online research before you go to your homeopath.


----------



## 40watta

where do u get this stuff? otc pharmacy?


----------



## AWIP

Snake poison? This made you better?


----------

